# Are People With O+ Blood Types Resistant To COVID?



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2021)

My BFF told me she was told that people with O+ blood types are less likely to get infected. When I had my tele-visit with my doctor this past Wednesday, I asked him if this was true. He said there had been some talk in the medical community about that possibility and studies seem to support that theory.  Here is the search page with articles about studies show O+ does lower risk of catching COVID or developing severe complications.
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=does+O++blood+type+resist+covid+infections&t=brave&ia=web

We're coming up on 2 years since COVID started. I think my oldest grandson had it before we were made keenly aware of it's presence here in the U.S. He had to go to the ER on Jan 1st 2020 with a very high fever and other symptoms. A good friend had similar suspicious symptoms February of that year. So for almost two years, I have managed to remain COVID free; I am O-RH+.  Still I have decided to get vaccinated. I thought it would be this week but the health department closed the COVID testing/treatment clinic a day earlier than expected.  My grand niece, who is a cashier at a large supermarket has also managed to remain COVID free despite other co-workers becoming infected and people not wearing masks properly while checking out. She also rides 4 city buses daily. I do not know her blood type. Both of us make sure to always be masked. My son, who also masks up but somehow got COVID, just recovered from it and tested negative this past week. I don't know his blood type.
@Pecos


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2021)

Are People With O+ Blood Types Resistant To COVID?​Hope so.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My BFF told me she was told that people with O+ blood types are less likely to get infected. When I had my tele-visit with my doctor this past Wednesday, I asked him if this was true. He said there had been some talk in the medical community about that possibility and studies seem to support that theory.  Here is the search page with articles about studies show O+ does lower risk of catching COVID or developing severe complications.
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=does+O++blood+type+resist+covid+infections&t=brave&ia=web
> 
> We're coming up on 2 years since COVID started. I think my oldest grandson had it before we were made keenly aware of it's presence here in the U.S. He had to go to the ER on Jan 1st 2020 with a very high fever and other symptoms. A good friend had similar suspicious symptoms February of that year. So for almost two years, I have managed to remain COVID free; I am O-RH+.  Still I have decided to get vaccinated. I thought it would be this week but the health department closed the COVID testing/treatment clinic a day earlier than expected.  My grand niece, who is a cashier at a large supermarket has also managed to remain COVID free despite other co-workers becoming infected and people not wearing masks properly while checking out. She also rides 4 city buses daily. I do not know her blood type. Both of us make sure to always be masked. My son, who also masks up but somehow got COVID, just recovered from it and tested negative this past week. I don't know his blood type.
> @Pecos


Often times, when there is an illness that doctors don't know much about, premature theories will be formed.
Example:  The "connection" between obesity & diabetes.  (I heard that one repeatedly from doctors & other "experts.")  But after participating in several diabetes support groups & finding the majority of people *not* overweight, well it might be an "opinion" rather than a fact.  What probably happens is, doctors happen to have diabetic patients who are also overweight, so they connect the two - partly to sound more knowledgeable & partly to take the easy route by blaming the patient for what they can't cure.

Another one of my favorites:  "If you lose weight, your diabetes will go away."  HAHA.  After I lost weight, my blood sugar skyrocketed & I needed to start on insulin.

Re:  Your son getting Covid despite masking up, you may recall (at the beginning) Dr. Fauci saying not to bother with masks; they are useless & he didn't wear one.  Then, later saying what he was told to say after the mask mandate - "They protect," then he started wearing a mask - in public when cameras were on him.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 24, 2021)

Well, I’m O positive as are both my kids...My 40 year old son tested positive this morning and my daughter had it twice in March 2020.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Are People With O+ Blood Types Resistant To COVID?



I don't think being type O+ helped me _resist_ getting Covid...of course, how can you measure the degree of resistance anyway? That said, perhaps the severity of my Covid infection might have been lessened....I felt horrible, but had no fever or respiratory effects....thank God.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Are People With O+ Blood Types Resistant To COVID?


An interesting question.  I researched it a bit and the answer appears to be maybe, at least a little.  This is from the best summary study I could find (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8286549/):

_Since the onset of the COVID-19 pandemic, a concentrated research effort has been undertaken to elucidate risk factors underlying viral susceptibility and illness. Among these efforts, several recent studies have investigated the association between blood type and COVID-19 infection. Each of these reports provides important information with regard to understanding the underlying disease process. Although these reports might be inconsistent in their findings, certain trends are evident. Many studies report that blood type A might predispose one to increased susceptibility of infection with SARS-CoV-2, and type O and Rh-negative blood groups might be protective. Although this appears to be an emerging trend, the impact of blood type on clinical outcomes remains unclear. At this point in time, there does not appear to be any relationship between blood type and COVID-19–related severity of illness or mortality. Current literature does not support blood type as part of a predictive model of viral illness or mortality, and ABO/Rh screening should not be used as a triage mechanism. Future investigations can focus on the creation of a global COVID-19 database to account for population-based differences in blood types and testing protocols. In addition, further studies are necessary to understand the molecular mechanisms by which blood types might engender susceptibility to SARS-CoV-2 infection, and ultimately, develop countermeasures to viral infection and illness._


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> Often times, when there is an illness that doctors don't know much about, premature theories will be formed.
> Example:  The "connection" between obesity & diabetes.  (I heard that one repeatedly from doctors & other "experts.")  But after participating in several diabetes support groups & finding the majority of people *not* overweight, well it might be an "opinion" rather than a fact.  What probably happens is, doctors happen to have diabetic patients who are also overweight, so they connect the two - partly to sound more knowledgeable & partly to take the easy route by blaming the patient for what they can't cure.
> 
> Another one of my favorites:  "If you lose weight, your diabetes will go away."  HAHA.  After I lost weight, my blood sugar skyrocketed & I needed to start on insulin.
> ...


When I am fasting for at least 24 hours and have OMAD (one meal a day) my blood sugar stays low and I only have to take 5 to 30 ml per day.  For me, the key is fasting and I have lost weight fasting which is a bonus. Even when you are fasting there are still lots of foods one can eat (keto).  I eat a lot of salads and other veg.  My longest fast was 36 hours.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My BFF told me she was told that people with O+ blood types are less likely to get infected.


I remember reading/hearing about that early in the pandemic.  When we were all getting vaccinated earlier this year, in our meetings at work (wfh/online) we'd compare our reactions to the vaccines.  One guy said he had absolutely no side-effects.  I said 'maybe you have type O blood', and he said yes actually he did have type O blood.   So, for sample size N=1, it appears type O blood is special.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 26, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> One guy said he had absolutely no side-effects. I said 'maybe you have type O blood', and he said yes actually he did have type O blood. So, for sample size N=1, it appears type O blood is special.


Type A here, no side-effects.  Now your sample size has doubled, LOL.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2021)

I have type A blood. No reaction to the first vaccine shot or to the booster. I had a flu-like reaction (for 1 day) after the second vaccine shot.

I think these "blood type" stories are just misinformation, yet another urban myth.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I have type A blood. No reaction to the first vaccine shot or to the booster. I had a flu-like reaction (for 1 day) after the second vaccine shot.
> 
> I think these "blood type" stories are just misinformation, yet another urban myth.


Since the medical community is taking a serious look at this and studies have been initiated, I doubt we can call it "misinformation" or "another urban myth".  My doctor who stays up on things did say it was being discussed within the medical community.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

I don't think the vaccine was tested long enough.
I think the more questioning, testing, and publishing results they do and the more information they share would help to stop a lot of the stress and fear.

Seems the object is to get more people out and about buying and celebrating and of course us old people will just join the other groups of the 'less dead' if we do die from it in massive numbers. 

  ⚰ ☠  ☠ ⚰


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2021)

I've got no idea what my blood type is,  but so far I've avoided the 'plague' and had no reaction to either the first 2 AZ jabs, of the Pfizer booster jab.


----------

